# General > Business >  Karen Miller Hair Salon

## maggie

As from 26th november 2010, karen miller will be the new owner of the hair salon in halkirk, we are delighted to announce we will now be providing all hair services, beauty treatments and ear piercing, now open tuesday - saturday with our late night thursday. appointments not always necessary.

----------

